# 29.5cm Boot Fit Advice – Considering 32 Mullair



## esnichols (Aug 22, 2020)

Hey Everyone,

Would really appreciate any boot fit advice you could lend!

I would totally go into a store for a fitting if it wasn't for COVID. I live with some high-risk folks and even if it was done in a safe way, it's not worth making them feel anxious. So I'm trying to do as good a job as I can to fit myself with help from the internet. I've read many posts on this forum, watched dozens of fit videos, and it's tough-going it alone!

My foot is 29.5cm (and 10-10.5cm wide). When I originally measured I thought I was 30cm and ordered 12s. Now I've got a few 11.5s in the mail to compare.

I got heatable game-changer insoles and heel wedges. My arches are high. These seemed to mold pretty well.

So far I've tried on these 2019/2020 boots based on recs from friends:

*Burton SLX *(12) – Way too big, lots of heel slip.
*Adidas Tactical ADV* (12) – Comfortable. Too comfortable? No heel slip but probably too much room in the toe area. My big toes just made contact with the edge of the liner but they also had a bit of room to wiggle around even before I lean forward.
*thirtytwo Focus Boa (*12) – Lots of pressure points and foot pain. No go.
*thirtytwo Mullair *(12) – Pretty darn good. At first, I thought it was too cramped but after reading more I think this is the goal. After wearing inside for a bit they felt snug with just a little bit of toe wiggle. I thought they were the right size but maybe they are too big? I did get a little bit of tendon-like pain near my left heel. Maybe this will go away after heating and breaking in?

The Mullair in size 12 seems to be the best. I have a size 11.5 on the way to compare, but I also read online that these can run small so maybe the 12 is right for my 29.5cm foot. I've attached some photos of my foot in the insole that came with the boot. Depending on the angle, it either looks like my foot hangs over or doesn't quite hang over.

Looking for recs if this seems too big. And if there are any other boots I should try.

Thank you for your help!
Eric


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Burton will send you foam J bars that you velcro into the heel area (between inner liner and boot of the SLX/Ion/Imperial etc. They are absolutely brilliant, makes the boots lock into your achilles. Get them heat molded to your foot this will soak up a tiny bit of play.









Burton SLX Snowboard Boot Review


Burton SLX Snowboard Boot Review. ❄ Brand: Burton ❄ Model: SLX ❄ Year: 2019 ❄ Colour: "Black", ❄ Lacing: Dual zone Speedzone (upper and lower), ❄ Liner: Life+, ❄ Size: US13/UK12 Mondo 31.0 ❄ Price: $AU699.99 ($US599.99) RRP ❄ Rider: 192cm/95kg (kitted up)/Mondo 308. ❄ Camera: Samsung...




www.snowboardingforum.com





I grabbed my daughters boyfriend a pair of '17 Ions (used) and they already had the Jbar shape built into the inner liner mould so did not need the velcro Jbars added. 
We tried added them in and the 2 sides of the boot almost touched together.


----------



## esnichols (Aug 22, 2020)

Craig64 said:


> Burton will send you foam J bars that you velcro into the heel area (between inner liner and boot of the SLX/Ion/Imperial etc. They are absolutely brilliant, makes the boots lock into your achilles. Get them heat molded to your foot this will soak up a tiny bit of play.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh good to know! Do you think they run true to Mondo size?


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Yep. I have 30.8 Mondo and in US13 (31.0). My son has 12 SLX (30.0) and it's pretty painful in them. They are pretty snug with the heat mould.


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

Good on you for being responsible about COVID, especially with high risk folks in the household.

I would avoid 32s if you can. Not sure about the Mullairs specifically, but they in general make stupidly bulky boots and with a size 12 a bulky boot puts you at much higher risk of booting out. They also don't have the best reputation for durability, which lines up with my experience with my TM2 XLTs-- after about 15 days (including a half dozen backcountry tours), a few panels on both liner tongues are starting to delam. The power straps that came with them are garbage and I broke 3 of them before I just replaced the d-ring with a reinforced keyring. The shells are still holding up alright but the liners look worse for the wear than some boots I put 100+ days on.

I would try the Adidas Tactical in a 11.5. I own the Tactical and they fit large. I'm a size 10 in Adidas and a 10.5 in almost every other boot I've ever owned (including 32s and Burtons). I could probably squeeze into an Adidas 9.5 if I were super performance oriented and willing to deal with a few weeks of discomfort packing them out. They're excellent boots and quite low profile... you'll get down to the footprint of a 10.5 which will open up a lot more board options for you and lessen risk of boot out on all boards.

The biggest problem I have with them is Adidas customer service is GARBAGE and they're exiting snowboarding after this season, so you will be SOL in case of warranty issues. My current boots are Tactical Lexicons and I have a pair of Tactical Advs stashed away for my next set of boots.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

The Ride Lasso is pretty true to Mondo 285, I've got the same size foot as you and have these boots and they're a great fit. The only issue for me, and I know a couple of others also do and don't experience this with the same boot so it must be a personal ankle size/posn thing, is the Boa line position internally can put pressure on the ankle at times.

I'd like to try the Adidas Tacticals in the future so handy to know the info above.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

I can confirm that 32 have an ugly big shell.

That’s why I sent them back, checked some Ride, K2, Burtons and finally settled on the Tacticals. Burtons are also very reduced but Tacticals/Response are the best when it comes to the reduced footprint.
I’m 276 mm longer foot and I can squeeze into 275 mm mondo 9,5 US Adidas with an insole to raise the arch or ride my other pair in 10 US being very comfortable.
And they hold flex really well after breaking in with a great shock absorbtion.

That’s basically like if I rode 8,5 US 32 or K2 toe heel drag-wise.


----------



## esnichols (Aug 22, 2020)

This is really helpful feedback! Thank you! 

I wanted to like 32s, got them super on sale (maybe that's why??), but agreed they are massive compared to the tacticals. They also created pressure points in my heel. Would love to be a bit less concerned about board width.

I just got a pair of Tacticals in size 11.5 to try. I was shocked my foot fit. It was really tight at first. But then a few minutes later they warmed up felt quite good. I could actually curl my toes up quite easily when I lean forward. So there was def room in the toe box. Probably too much room it seems? I've ordered a size 11 to compare.

I also really like that they have traditional laces. I find it gives a lot more control. I have boa shoes for my bike, which is totally different, but those boa also create weird pressure points, while also not tightening enough in the spots I want a firmer hold.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

esnichols said:


> This is really helpful feedback! Thank you!
> 
> I wanted to like 32s, got them super on sale (maybe that's why??), but agreed they are massive compared to the tacticals. They also created pressure points in my heel. Would love to be a bit less concerned about board width.
> 
> ...


@esnichols can you let me know which Adidas tacs fit best


----------



## esnichols (Aug 22, 2020)

11 boots later and I think I've got a winner!

The size 11 Tactical ADVs are pretty perfect. Very very snug, but also tolerable. I've got a pair of Tactical Lexicons still in the mail so that will be an interesting comparison. 

The other boots were generally off in some way for me. The Burtons just never quite worked. Admittedly I didn't try the J bars that @Craig64 suggested, but there were other things I also didn't like about them. All of the boots would have probably been a bit better with propper heat molding, but given that out of the box the Tacticals feel super secure without weird pressure points, they seem to be pretty far ahead. Bummer if Adidas is getting out of the game!

From comparing the various boots it does seem like the Tacticals run big and the 32s run a tad small. The Burtons ran similarly big, but could just be that they were for a wider foot than mine. 

The boas all had weird pressure points. I've only ever ridden with traditional laces and was interested in trying newer tech this time, but I really wasn't compelled by it. Felt like very little control.

I ultimately tried:

Adidas Tactical ADV 12, 11.5, 11
Adidas Tactical Lexicon 11
32 Mullair 12 and 11.5
32 Focus Boa 12
Burton SLX 12 and 11
Burton Ion Boa 11.5 and 11
K2 Thraxis 11.5

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

Good to hear you fit in! The Lexicons have a softer liner so might pack out a bit more but I’ve spent ~15 days in the Tacticals 10,5 and + 30 in 10 US and they pack out like 2-3 mm after 7-10 days on snow.


----------



## esnichols (Aug 22, 2020)

Yeahti87 said:


> Good to hear you fit in! The Lexicons have a softer liner so might pack out a bit more but I’ve spent ~15 days in the Tacticals 10,5 and + 30 in 10 US and they pack out like 2-3 mm after 7-10 days on snow.


Oooo, @Yeahti87 so do you think if the 11s are pretty snug right now and feel like they fit that they might still be too big once they pack out?


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

As you say ‚very, very snug and tolerable’ now, it should change to ‚very snug and comfortable’ with these 2-3 mm extra. I’d keep these.

I’m 274 and 276 mm feet and I’ve tried a packed out 270 mondo Tacticals my buddy owns. No chance for me, even when these are after 30 plus days on snow.
Edit: 11 is already below your stated mondo. There are round ups with the mondo to full 275 and 280 mm sizes. You are probably lucky with the foot shape and these round ups that you can make it below the mondo actually but I really doubt you can size down as much as 1 cm below if you measured your feet well.


----------



## esnichols (Aug 22, 2020)

Yeahti87 said:


> As you say ‚very, very snug and tolerable’ now, it should change to ‚very snug and comfortable’ with these 2-3 mm extra. I’d keep these, you’ve already made it to your mondo.
> I’m 274 and 276 mm feet and I’ve tried a packed out 270 mondo Tacticals my buddy owns. No chance for me, even when these are after 30 plus days on snow.


Hah, good advice!


----------



## esnichols (Aug 22, 2020)

Tried the Lexicons. At first, it felt ever so slightly plusher, but after wearing one of each on each foot for a bit they felt pretty similar if not the same. Hard to know really. I'd probably have to ride with them for a season to really notice the difference. Gonna stick with the tacticals I think.


----------

